# Swarm trap location



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I put my traps 10 feet off the ground. With the entrance faceing South, South/East. About 100 feet from your hives.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 28, 2001)

What do you use as a swarm trap. Is it an empty hive with a frame or two of comb or something else? Do you use a full size brood chamber?
sparrow


----------



## Andrey (Jul 17, 2001)

I have bough couple of swarm traps this year from Mann Lake. Put them on the both sides from my hives about 100 feet away and about 10 feet from the ground. I had that stuff that supposed to attract bees but one of my hives did swarmed and was not attracted to any of them. Does anybody have different experience with the swarm traps that are sold from Bee Supplies Companies?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

My swarm trap is nothing more than a a hive containing one deep super with 10 frames of undrawn foundation. I am also using the fermone that is supposed to attract bees. My beeyard is about 30' x 50'. Surrounding it are woods on three sides and a neighbor's yard on the other. Putting the trap in his yard isn't really an option. I don't think that a heavilly wooded spot would be good either. I guss I'm answering my own question. I'll put it in the opposite corner of my bee yard and hopefully someone will notice. Anyone think this won't work?


----------



## Andrey (Jul 17, 2001)

Dzug, You are right about one thing: bees are not going to go into the woods. I have similar beeybard setup and there was not a single time when swarm went into the woods, it would always go out on the open.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

I try to put my traps just on the side of an open area, like on the edge of a field. I use a nuc for my traps.


----------



## mayayogi (May 29, 2002)

I have caught two swarms this year using brood supers with one or two drawn or undrawn frames, four feet off the ground, with entrances reduced to 3 inches. One trap faced south, the other southwest. The traps were 10 feet from my hives. I also had honey super traps, but the bees seemed to prefer the larger size.


----------

